# Elderly parents visiting Thailand for 12 days, pls advice



## gigant (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi

my parents 70 and 75 years old, will visit Thailand 22jan-3 feb 2020,

my father walks with a cane so we will be using the taxi all the times to move around

I would like to ask someone to please suggest a safe/peaceful area in Bangkk where is not overly crowded where to book an Hotel? 

They dont like the beach much, may I ask if anyone can suggest what other city other than Bangkok they can Visit?

Thank you very much


----------

